Ask HN: With the death of Cyanogen, what options exist for a Free phone? - rahrahrah
======
larma
Cyanogen OS was not free, neither was CyanogenMod.

The Fairphone 2 has an official, monthly updated system that is mostly (beside
firmware and other Qualcomm shit) free software. You can install it
optionally, search for Fairphone Open OS.

~~~
rahrahrah
Thanks for the reference.

------
petra
LineageOs is the replacement for cycnogen,

